# Sticky  Performing an At Home pet exam



## Yoshismom

Regular at-home physical exams can help you learn what is normal for your pets body, and therefore allow you to detect when something is not normal. 
While its still important to take your pet for a professional exam at your vets office at least once a year, you can keep watch on your pets health in between visits by getting to know whats normal, and whats not, for your individual pet.​*Steps for Performing an At-Home Pet Exam*
Perform the exam in a relaxed environment when your pet is not stressed or excited, or after an exercise session or nap (when theyre likely to be sleepy and ready to relax). Put them on your lap, start with the tip of their nose, and work your way to the tip of their tail. 

First check the nose for debris and take note of whether it is wet or dry. Your pets nose will not always be wet, it will typically vary from moist to dry throughout the day, depending on your pets body temperature, activity level and hydration. 

Then, take a look to see whether there is abnormal eye discharge. Again, you will likely know what is normal for your pet. For instance if your cat or dog never gets eye discharge and suddenly has it, its a sign that there could be a problem. 

Next check whether your pets pupils are symmetrical and look at the whites of their eyes. Red sclera (the part of the eye that is normally white) could mean inflammation of the eyes. 

If your pet is not accustomed to having its mouth examined, slowly acclimate your pet to facial massages so that you can eventually check their mouth, gums and teeth. When you can, check inside their mouth for lesions, swelling, and bad breath. Their gums should be pink, their teeth free of tartar and plaque, their tongue clear and the roof of their mouth clean and free from debris.

Next, check the jaw line to see if it feels normal. Check the ears for debris, odor and cleanliness. Brush back the hair and look at the skin and coat. Check for excessive flakiness, lumps and bumps on the sides of the spinal cord, and evaluate muscle tone and weight. If you feel your pet is carrying extra weight I recommend addressing it by increasing activity and feeding a species-appropriate diet (a meat-based, carb-free living food diet). 

Look at their claws and the pads of their feet, there should be no debris between their toes. Check for heat and swelling over your pets body, and test the range of motion of the joints; do the joints move freely, without resistance or difficulty? 

Gently Palpate their belly to look for lumps and notice if your pet seems to experience discomfort. This is a good time to also gently check both mammary chains (do this for male dogs, too). Even if you dont know the names of all the parts you are touching, if you examine your pet regularly you will begin to know what is normal for your companion. When there are changes you will notice them quite quickly because you are familiar with the terrain of his or her body. Also examine your pets bottom for cleanliness.
*Start a Body Chart for Your Pet*
If you notice an unusual lump, bump, wart or so on during your home exam and you dont think it warrants immediate attention, its a good idea to start a body chart for your pet.
Simply draw a simple diagram of your pets body and note whatever youve found in the appropriate place on the picture. Be sure to include exactly where it was found, when you found it, how big it is and whether youve noticed it getting worse.
If you notice a lump that has gotten worse a day or two later, that warrants a trip to your vet. 
Remember, in order for you to know whats abnormal about your pet you first need to know whats normal. Performing regular at-home exams is a simple and very effective way for you to keep a close eye on your pets health.​


----------



## rubia

Great post !! thanks


----------



## claireeee

Michelle thats really useful! Will be making note for the future xxx


----------



## Kioana

sticky this! i do this


----------



## pigeonsheep

thanks for the exam doctor!  my chi is perfectly fine


----------



## <3 Sarah <3

wow! very interesting & important post! thank you for posting!  i usually check max quite often to make sure there's nothing abnormal! but your post was very detailed and now i know i wont miss anything! 

xxx


----------



## cocochihuahua

Good sticky!


----------



## ExoticChis

Thanks for posting this there was a few thing on there that I didnt know! This will be very helpful thanks.


----------



## lynx8456

TY>>>>great post


----------



## mooberry

This is so useful


----------



## Gurman

Super handy and a great idea, I will do this from now on between visits!


----------



## midnite3

Fantastic post and lots of great info....Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mommy2Odin

Great Post! Ill be during this twice monthly.


----------



## aaronagopian

Thanks for the tips. I wish my Chi would let me examine his teeth. Any more tips for this?
Aaron Agopian


----------



## nicospitsjive

good advice -- another great excuse to give an A+ puppy massage!


----------



## AbbyBell

This is great. Even though I check Abby every day I know I will be doing a much better job now. Great post and info!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## loupey

I've never thought to do any of this. Thanks for the post! My pup doesn't like her mouth examined!


----------



## AnnHelen

Thanks so much! Very important info <3


----------



## Coco's Chihuahua Diary

*thanks for the great info...*

hi, we just rescued a chihuahua and I am trying to learn alot quickly...this is the best forum I have found...thanks!


----------



## lilbabyvenus

This is a really great post, Michelle! I've never noticed this before  Or maybe I just don't remember! But this is a really good reminder to keep track of what the "norm" is for your chi in the event that something looks or feels odd.


----------



## frogjaw

I found a more on her side.... She also has a more on her paw......... it's it normal for them to have moles??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CHITheresa

Thank you so much I am going to print out.


----------



## Chihuahua Mommy

This is so informative that i saved it! Thanks so much for posting this!!


----------



## AC/DC Fan

We lost Bizkit Monday night due to kidney failure. We've never had experience with kidney failure so didn't recognize the signs. Took him to ER vet on Sunday night -- he quit breathing Monday night. Very shocking to us but he is def better off. He was so sick. Awful to see him that way.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dannbarbery

Great post! Thanks for sharing this one! This will really help me in making sure that my dog is in good shape. Now I know what to do! Kuddos!


----------

